# Dissertation on Repatriation Failure - Please Help!!



## lfaitken (Oct 16, 2013)

I spent the last academic year on exchange at City University in Hong Kong and this has prompted me to write my final year dissertation (thesis) on repatriation failure. 

I aim to look primarily at why repatriation failure rates (leaving the company within 2 years of return) are so high, and what can be done to reduce them.

If you, or a spouse, friend, other family member etc have experienced either repatriation failure or a successful repatriation, then in the coming months I would appreciate the opportunity to interview you on your experiences. If this is something you would be able to help me out on, please contact me at: [email protected].

Many thanks!


----------

